# Camping recipe .



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

They don`t have to be shape just spoon drop and bake, very simple. 2cups flour
1/2 cup dry milk , 1 tbsp. baking powder ,1 teasp soda ,1 teasp salt and 6 tbsp. of lard, water till dough gathers together .At home I use 1 stick frozen butter cut into small chucks in food processor- water till wet and roll several times to created layers in dough , can get any easier .


----------



## stoner (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks good but i like freezer bag cooking


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

When we would go camping I would scramble eggs and sausage at home. Take it with us and toss in pie irons with some cheese and had an easy breakfast. We would do a lot in pie irons, Reuben's, dessert, breakfast,tacos, etc quick, easy and virtually not much clean up.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

